
Ask HN: How does your future fantasy look like? - jelliclesfarm
For me, I would like to upload my consciousness and be able to slip in and out of various skin suits.<p>I have a choice to retain memories of other avatars. Or not.<p>I want multiple lives and many different experiences I can control and recall.<p>Like reincarnation but where time isn’t linear. Time can also be paused and resumed at will. And I have control over all of my lifetimes.
======
GaryNumanVevo
I just want to live in an egalitarian society with good public transit. No
poverty, no hunger, I want larger community groups outside of just the nuclear
family. A society where people can afford to work their dream job, even if it
doesn't pay top dollar.

I want to contribute towards a society that cares for all people.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
The problem with egalitarian societies is that there will be no progress.
Progress necessarily insists upon societal hierarchy. Faustian bargain. What
would you choose?

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
You've presented a false dichotomy, and I'd love a citation on your first
point. Anyways, I'd argue that hierarchy is incredibly inefficient.

For example, does every child who aspires to be a scientist get to go to
college and pursue that passion? Obviously the US doesn't have free education
for every person, it's highly gated by wealth.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Ok. Example: Food gatherers in Melenesia. They have no ruling authority and
are considered egalitarian according to given anthropological definition.

In the animal kingdom, elephants and lionesses(not lions) are egalitarian.
Egalitarianism can only exist if the society is already at the top of the food
chain. Size matters.(the females also have smaller litters)

Resources must be easily available and they don’t have fight over it.
Lionesses have lions maintaining the hierarchy.

The opposite of egalitarianism in animal society is that of hyenas. They have
a caste system like hierarchy. They are scavengers. Their litters are larger
than say..big cats or pachyderms. Resource denied and have to scheme rather
than cooperate(another egalitarian necessity)

Egalitarianism is only possible when there is no competition for resources or
scarcity of resources, no threats and a small elite population.

If I were to hazard a guess: They can also be found in matriarchal societies
with a warrior male populace. War like societies/tribes/groups face higher
mortality and cooperation amongst females is crucial to propagate their
species/race/gene pool.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
This is a hilariously reductive viewpoint. I would strongly urge you to pick
up a sociology / anthropology text book. We aren't animals anymore.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I am disappointed that in HN, posters don’t debate or discuss points anymore,
but rather pass judgements and opinions on posters. This is bringing down the
quality of discussion and frankly of HN itself.

So you have nothing to say. Ok. Got it. Fine. Have a nice day. I will read
what I want when I want in my own sweet time.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
You engaged my point, provided meaningless allegory with the "animal kingdom",
and then complain when I asked for more information or explanation. "Debating"
or "discussing" usually requires a _bit_ more effort on your behalf.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Yes. You have made your point. Thank you. Please drive through.

